# Dog training workshop - recall - 2nd edition



## Alesya Trainer (Dec 9, 2012)

Due to the big response to the Christmas training workshop which took place yesterday as well as to the request for organizing similar workshop on the weekend - here it comes, the 2nd edition of the free training workshop for all dogs' owners! So, just choose the date!

This time there will be more excercises to practice which will help you to teach your dog a really good recall. 

Number of the participants with dogs each day: 5 
Number of observers each day: 8 
Date and time: 29th OR 30th of December at 12pm 
Place: Epping Forest (James Lane/Whipps Cross) 
Price: FREE 
Duration: 1h/1,5h 

If you would like to take part in this training workshop and to reserve your place, please get in touch with me via PM or email me at alesya . miroshnikov at gmail.com (please provide me with the information about your dog's breed, it's age, whether it has some behavior problems) 
If your have any problem with your dog related to the topic of the workshop, you will be able to find possible solutions during the training. 
Everyone is warmly welcome!


----------

